# Agua Prieta crossing?



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone cross at Agua Prieta ? I usually enter Mexico at Nogales AZ and exit Mexico at Lukeville AZ, this year I would like to exit at Agua Prieta. Do they have a Bank there and facilities to turn in the TIP and FMM permit. thanks in advance, Rick


----------

